# Partridge Breasts - Ideas?



## jimbosails (Dec 15, 2016)

Whilst at a wedding in Scotland, I bought some Partridge breasts (slightly intoxicated wandering around a farmers market!) to see what they were like.

I'd rather have bought whole partridges, but we have what we have.

Who's got any suggestions as to what to create with them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Wrap them in bacon and either bake or fry with some apple slices and aromatic herbs.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Or wrap in any other form of fat, caul fat is great for this application. Salt, pepper, herbs of choice or no, grill... coming from a market and not knowing how they were raised I would not go medium rare...


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Whatever you do, make sure you post it in the monthly challenge (that is, if you get it done before the end of the month  )


----------



## jimbosails (Dec 15, 2016)

Mmm delicious suggestions! OK will try and remember to photograph them!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

They cook very quickly so keep a good eye and thermometer handy.


----------



## jimbosails (Dec 15, 2016)

So, I went with a Partridge Thai style curry in the end - simply because they were breast fillets, and it was a bit of a step into the unknown with them - a curry gave me the chance to trim down the breasts fairly comprehensively, and ensure that everything was completely cooked.

I think if I had the same packet of Partridge breasts again, I'd probably try and get hold of some more game and make a game pie.

I'm now keen to get hold of a few whole partridges, and make something more of them, based on all the amazing suggestions above.

I entered the competition, as advised!


----------

